# Hindu kush x Skunk #1



## DAT (Sep 15, 2007)

I am a new member to this site and really like what I have seen. Lots of great stuff.  I just started back up the grow room 6 days ago from clones.  Hindu Kush x Skunk # 1.  Only got 10 but will get the clone/veg area done in a few days.  I will update this grow with pics once a week of so and keep you all posted.  Cheers  

Here is some pic's as of today.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 16, 2007)

*Whats up mang. Looks like your off to a great start. Clones have some nice roots and looking healthy. Here's some GREEN MOJO for them little ladies.  *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 16, 2007)

hey TBG your slackin lol 

heres that *GREEN MOJO* he was talking about

nice cuts DAT, hope all goes to plan :thumbsup: 85C


----------



## DAT (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the MOJO - need all the help I can get.


----------



## DAT (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello everyone!  This grow is now going on its 3rd week of Veg.  It is under one 1000 watt HPS, PH 5.8 and PPM 1750 using cutting edge nutrients, organics alive, RO water and Dutch Masters foliage spray every 3rd day.  The temp is 83/85 F (lights on) and 70/73 F (light off).  I have them starting today with a 1 minute on and 4 minute off on the misters.  Res temp is 70 F (not sure what temp is best it seems everyone has different feelings on that).  
I am planning on moving into the flowering cycle next week and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions or has any advice for me.  Thanks everyone for all the help making the grow the best it can be.
See more next week.  later


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice healthy looking plants there DAT


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 22, 2007)

lookin mighty fine man,very compact.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey nice set up!!! 

I built one similar to that but I had a problem with root space. If I let them go to big the roots mass would get so big that it will stop the flow of water. Defiantly plan to flower soon, it looks like it will be a nice yield.


----------



## DAT (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Hazewarrior,  I will keep a eye on it.  What did you have to do?  cut some roots?


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 22, 2007)

Actually, I had to ride it out. Luckily there was a couple males I pulled which made some room. The water level in front of the first plant site was almost overflowing. The water level in front of the second site was lower and so on. Kinda like a series of dams which got lower and lower. 

I think the idea behind a system like that is to have more smaller plants. Your plants look perfect at this point. Remember, they will double or even triple in size when you switch them to flowering, which means allot of roots. Do you have an air stone in the channels?

Just thought I would share my experiance. I hope yours is a plesant one.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 22, 2007)

DAT nice...


----------



## DAT (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't have a air stone in the chambers just in the res.   I guess I will have to ride it out also.  Do you think I should add a stone in each grow chamber?  I do the pump on a 1 and 4 minute  cycle so I tought that would be good for the oxygen.  I will keep you all posted on the grow with the aerojet system because I did not find to much information as to really life grows anywere on the net.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 23, 2007)

If you look in the hazegallery in my signature you will see a picture of a DWC / NFT hybrid system. It is a down sizes from the originally 3 tube, 30 site design. I put an air stone it each tube and had the water pump on 24/7. I find the key to rapid growth and healthy roots is oxygenation and water circulation. It is a great system!!! I'm sure you will do well.


----------



## DAT (Oct 13, 2007)

Well All its been a few since I posted this grow so here is the progress. There are in 2 weeks of flowering at the time of the pic's. Seems to be doing good and using about 2 gallons in the res per day. i been lowering the PPM everyday to find the best over all usage. It seems 1850 is a good balance for the gals. I also tried to run the spray on a 1 min on and 4 min off but they did better with the sprayers on 24/7.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 13, 2007)

looks great dude, cool set-up man.


----------



## DAT (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks Shuggy - great job on the grow journal bro!  How did the water cure turn out?


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome man!  Those babes are in heaven under your watch! :aok:


----------



## hazewarrior (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks great man!! I love the growth rate on these systems. Any problems with the root mass?


----------

